
Ask HN: How do you protect your personal private keys? - user102411
Having your private keys as plaintext files is very comfortable on one hand (e.g pushing code to remote a repository or connecting to your server without typing any password) but obviously risky on the other hand.<p>how does one win this conflict?
======
twunde
I keep mine only on my laptop/desktop. The key never leaves, and each laptop
or desktop has it's own set of private keys so that if I lose it, I can just
disable the keys for that machine without being disrupted

------
aprdm
Happy customer of 1password. Sync through the dev machines with Dropbox.

~~~
bedros
does 1password works with banks such as citibank and usbank,

citibank will not allow browser to store password, and usbank uses multiple
screens to enter username and password causing the browser to not store
username/password

thanks

------
veddox
Ubuntu automatically encrypts private keys while not in use, and I store the
encryption password in KeePass.

------
mijndert
Everything is stored in 1password.

